# هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات



## علاء الحوارات (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اريد يا اخوان في هذا المنتدي مساعدتي لتحقيق حلمي في دراسة هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات
حيث حصلت على تخصص اخر في الجامعة واريد معرفة خطة لدراسة سلسلة من الكتب حول الالكترونيات والاتصالات علماً باني اكملت مبادئ هندسة الكهرباء من توصيل داراة وقوانين الداراة
ارجو ان تساعدوني لدي العديد من الكتب المختصة في هذا المجال
واشكركم جميعاً في هذا المنتدي الرائع .................


----------



## دطجكحم (11 ديسمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه المواد الأساسية التي لابد من تدريسها في قسم هندسة الإتصالات والإلكترونياتوهي:
1-الإتصالات الرقمية.
2-معالجة الإشارات الرقمية.
3-الهوائيات وإنتشار الموجات.
4-الإلكترونيات.
5-أنظمة الإتصالات.
6-الكترونيات الميكرويف.
7-الدوائر المتكاملة.
8-الألياف البصرية.
9-الإتصالات الاسلكية.
10-بروتوكولات الشبكات.
11-هندسة الشبكات.
12-موضوعات مختارة في الإتصالات.


----------



## دطجكحم (11 ديسمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه المواد الأساسية التي لابد من تدريسها في قسم هندسة الإتصالات والإلكترونيات وهي:
1-الإتصالات الرقمية.
2-معالجة الإشارات الرقمية.
3-الهوائيات وإنتشار الموجات.
4-الإلكترونيات.
5-أنظمة الإتصالات.
6-الكترونيات الميكرويف.
7-الدوائر المتكاملة.
8-الألياف البصرية.
9-الإتصالات الاسلكية.
10-بروتوكولات الشبكات.
11-هندسة الشبكات.
12-موضوعات مختارة في الإتصالات.


----------



## علاء الحوارات (12 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكككووووورررررررررررر 
أخي العزيز


----------



## علاء الحوارات (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*الحقوووني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا من الاردن ومن عشاق الرياضة :16: الموضوع ان هناك قنوات فلسطينية تقوم بالسرقة من Art والجزيرة والشوتايم والمشكله هي ان هذه القنوات تيث من برج واحد اي كل قناة تغطي منطقتها
والاشارة تصل الى مناطقنا ولكن بشكل اسوء من السيء, اريد دارة اوصلها مع الهوائي للحصول على الاشارة حيث ان مقويات الاشارة الموجودة في الاسواق لا تنفع فهل من احد يساعدني للحصول على مخطط دارة لتقوية الالتقاط بشكل كبيلا نوعا ما
واشكر كل من يطلع أو يعلق على الموضوع


----------



## قدقدقد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## abdullah20000 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور جدا على الجهود الكبيرة


----------



## مريم ح (27 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل وطرح للمواضيع المختارة اجمل


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------

